# Info par produktiem >  SMD zero pretestību apzīmējumi

## abergs

Kādā donora platē (ražotājs, modelis, aparāts - nezināms) sastapos ar šādu zero pretestību atšķirību: Nr1.
Varbūt tā ir tikai katra ražotāja kaprīze, lai gan uz mazākā izmēra ir arī 3-ciparu nomināls: Nr2.
Googles tanti gan pārāk netirdīju - varbūt kādam ir ātra atbilde...

----------


## Athlons

katrs ražotājs pac izdomā, ko un kā drukāt uz korpusa... ražošanā var tikt izmantoti gan viena, gan cita ražotāja komponentes, atkarībā no tā, kādas ir pieejamas...

----------


## abergs

OK, 
acimredzot sāk rēgoties( :: ) slēpta jēga tur kur tās nav...

----------

